# Removing the shower plate from a Gaggia Classic



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

I've had my classic for a year or two now but have never, ever managed to be able to get the shower head off. I've been trying ever since I bought it, but the screw seems welded in place.

I've finally gotten around to getting a new shower screen so want to have another crack at it. The screw, by now, is useless after years of trying and failing to remove it. As I've got a new one, I don't care about damaging the old one. Anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

KRW said:


> finally gotten around to getting a new shower screen so want to have another crack at it. The screw, by now, is useless after years of trying and failing to remove it. As I've got a new one, I don't care about damaging the old one. Anyone got any good ideas?


When you say the screw is useless what do you mean? It's a Philips screw and quite likely to be gunged up with coffee residue. If you haven't fully stripped the thread, try cleaning it out with a sharp pointed instrument and make sure you use a screwdriver with a good fit - it has to be a stubby screwdriver as there's isn't much clearance. If you have stripped the thread, you're going to have to strip the machine down to get at the shower head to drill the screw out.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Nah, it's quite useless. The thread has completely gone. Looks like a strip down job then







I don't understand why it's never been easy to get out. I first tried about three months after I bought it and it's been jammed solid since then.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As the S/kid said the screw is "philips" not "pozi" they are different and neither screwdriver fits the opposite type well.Instead of a stubby S/driver if you lie the M/ch on its back the base has a "V" shaped cutout and you can use a long S/driver and get more pressure on the screw. If this fails you can use a small screw extractor where you drill a small hole in the screw and then wind in the L/H screw extractor.

If all this fails you could carefully lever out the screen to access the two A/screw holding the shower block,you can then drill and tap the block for a new screw OR probably be quicker/easier to buy a new shower block. Do not over tighten the two A/screws or the screen screw when you reassemble.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

A screw extractor sounds like the thing..A trip to the hardware store then...thanks for that idea.

I've had a half hearted attempt to lever out the screen but its so tightly jammed in, it's impossible to even get the head of a screwdriver in there.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try drilling a hole in it then you can poke a s/driver in and lever it out. It does not matter if you touch the block behind the screen it will not damage it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The screw holding the shower plate is only 4.9 mm O/A diameter so you need a very small screw extractor (usually come in sets and you need a tap wrench to turn them (idealy)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Machine empty & on its back.

* Lever the shower screen out to 90 degrees on two opposite sides, to form "butterfly wings". Then squeeze the 2 "wings" together hard with a pair of grips / mole wrench. Still squeezing tight, turn the grips anticlockwise to loosen the screw. Keep turning until the shower screen & screw come away completely.

* If this doesn't work, you now have access to the 2 hex bolts on the shower holder.....


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm liking this lever the shower screen out idea, what would you suggest to get inside there that won't damage the main block. I've tried a flat headed screwdriver but its too thick to get in there properly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Drill two holes opposite each other 1/4" close to the edge then insert a flat S/driver and twist to get started . Then you can get under the edge and do as Es/Tec says.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem with my new Gaggia Classic. The old one was fine, so I suspect the assembly is at fault for over tightening the screw. Anyway, I couldn't budge it, and nor could my stronger OH. Luckily, before trashing the thread I took a trip to Wickes and this little screwdriver did the job superbly, and saved me the cost of a new screen (or head!). Posting here in case anyone else has the same problem. Well worth the money.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/high-torque-ratchet-screwdriver/invt/186662/


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would whole heartedly recommend taking the shower screen screw down to your local industrial fasteners supplier or ironmonger and getting (I think it's an M5 screw) one the same length and thread pitch but with an Allen head on it as they're far easier to remove and refasten.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Debbie said:


> I had exactly the same problem with my new Gaggia Classic. The old one was fine, so I suspect the assembly is at fault for over tightening the screw. Anyway, I couldn't budge it, and nor could my stronger OH. Luckily, before trashing the thread I took a trip to Wickes and this little screwdriver did the job superbly, and saved me the cost of a new screen (or head!). Posting here in case anyone else has the same problem. Well worth the money.
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/high-torque-ratchet-screwdriver/invt/186662/


The Phillips screw doesn't need to be over-tightened when refitting. Tighten it up quite robustly and then back it off half a turn - this guarantees easy removal in the future.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The Phillips screw doesn't need to be over-tightened when refitting. Tighten it up quite robustly and then back it off half a turn - this guarantees easy removal in the future.


It was the brand new factory assembly which was over tightened, and there isn't much you can do about that if you can't get any purchase to get the dratted thing off :-(

My old Gaggia (bought about ten years back) didn't have any such problem. It was a doddle to get on and off.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Debbie said:


> It was the brand new factory assembly which was over tightened, and there isn't much you can do about that if you can't get any purchase to get the dratted thing off :-(
> 
> My old Gaggia (bought about ten years back) didn't have any such problem. It was a doddle to get on and off.


I had a stubby Phillips screwdriver which was perfect for removing the screw. Agree there isn't much you can do if it's been torqued up at the factory


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Remember to flip the machine upside down when removing.

An impact driver might help, if used carefully.


----------

